# Has your therapy actually ever helped you?



## Minashigo (Mar 12, 2012)

I mostly ask because I've considered it back and forth, and I have a pretty chronic fear of doctors/therapists, but I'm open to the idea, and want to know if it has really helped anyone here.


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

CBT have helped me alot, yeah. It was group therapy and at first it was very scary, but it gets easier after a few times.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

CBT has helped me a LOT as well, and still is helping me


----------



## engram (Jul 1, 2011)

I have tried multiple therapies till I found the right one for me. The results are worth exploring and all the missed shots are forgotten. I've spent countless money and effort in attending therapies that led nowhere. At the end of the day many therapist are just job attendees and seem not to care very much. It's about finding the right method that will suit you and a caring therapist as well.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, it is work-but it is worth it! Good luck!


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

yup all of it work for me. My CBT and my therapist.


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, I've seen my therapist for a few years. It was very hard to go in the beginning, as it wasn't easy for me to trust anyone or open up at all. She told me I put up many barriers, and felt like I didn't like her as a therapist. Later on when our relationship grew, I've made so much progress because I trust her advice and was able to share all of my feelings (including my deepest secrets!) I don't know where I would be today without her.


----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

W my first therapist, which was when I was about 17, I rarely initiated conversation but w my last one I felt like I sometimes just kept rambling. lol. So I improved a lot in terms of talking one on one w people. I don't really have a problem w that now. I still have a problem talking in front of groups or in front of a whole class! I should go to grp therapy or meetups *sigh


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

I haven't been helped by therapy. I always end up fighting with my therapist, and feeling disappointed when my life doesn't really change. I think I tend to improve my anxiety more when I'm not in therapy than when I'm in it. However, I feel stuck right now and am thinking of trying therapy again. Maybe I'm just a masochist. 

I've never tried CBT. I think I would hate it, but I also don't really understand it, so who knows.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, it has helped me.


----------



## Celestial Rhapsody (Feb 28, 2012)

Therapy helped me through some of the roughest times in my life. My first therapist was a really sweet woman who helped me to overcome my depression but sadly she was switched to a different clinic and I had to get a new one. I didn't connect with that one sadly. It took me three years until I met another therapist that I could open up to. But because of insurance problems, I'm no longer seeing her either. 

I'm currently trying to get into therapy again because of anxiety about certain situations and depression again. 

After all my experience, I can honestly say that therapy does help. I learned different techniques on how to deal with life problems and how to deal with the things I regret. 

But you have to be honest with your therapist and allow yourself to open up. Remember, the therapist is someone you can trust. Just find someone that's easy to talk to and it will help.


----------

